# Hi Everyone!



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

My first day at my favorite magazine's website! Yippy Skippy!  Now..............where do I get to see DVD contents for next month?  I want high resolution Shahrukh Khan and Hrithik Roshan Wallpapers, their screensavers, some themes etc. as well.  I also want mp3s of these two.........and movie clips! Where can I tell?  Digit.......pleeze provide them.........thx........and I love u!


----------



## Chirag (Sep 12, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=602523#post602523

Request here. Though don't expect much.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

Why not? Digit are nice people, and they always listen to their readers.......

And I'm the sexiest girl in town......Digit, u are soooooooo cuuuuuuute!

Now, pleeeeeze provide those things I asked for! All website having only bad quality wallpapers.......also no screensavers....

Only u can provide.......

and Mr. Chirag, why should I go to that link? [:angry:]


----------



## Chirag (Sep 12, 2007)

Digit ppl are nice? Yea I can say u have recently started buying digit.



> And I'm the sexiest girl in town......Digit, u are soooooooo cuuuuuuute!



Err digit won't provide u things jst coz u r sexy 

And visit that link if u wanna request stuff. Don't ask here.


----------



## ahref (Sep 12, 2007)

Jharu Pocha Bai, tum bartan bhi saaf karti ho kya ?


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, i started from July..........I liked mobile issue last month....

I bought N70 earlier.....and I didn't like because of crappy screen

But I got N95, and screen is good, and speed is good too! Thanks Digit!

Why you say sarcastically about Digit? Did they say something bad to you?

Anyways, I have visited the above link. So many requests already! 

How will they see mine? Can I mail them directly? or is there a hotline
phone number toll free?

Thanks!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> And I'm the sexiest girl in town


*the_devil is confused*


----------



## Chirag (Sep 12, 2007)

^^
Wait for sometime. You will come to know everything.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> How will they see mine? Can I mail them directly? or is there a hotline
> phone number toll free?
> 
> Thanks!


No hotline no. but I can give you mine.


[note]this is gonna be something classic.hehe just wait and see.[/note]


----------



## Chirag (Sep 12, 2007)

^^
Heh. Mera bhi  Is she really a gal?


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait, is this not a request forum, or is it a orkut like? Number trading is
allowed?

I don't give my number though all the time, as all people are not nice. If
you want only friendly talk, it's ok with me. But don't be rude.

And ahref, why are you insulting me, you stupid miscoded hyperlink pointing
to nothing?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Dunno but I am ready to take risk.Lols.

A lil bit of "jharupochabai" in my life......



> number trading is allowed


of course why not.We promise we will be nice to you.
BTW where are you from?


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

My sis was here, and she tells me that ahref is a hyperlink? Now, wat on earth
is that? and why miscoded......like I care.

I just want wallpapers........

From Delhi, but now shifted to Bandra. I cudn't carry on in that city anymore,
as my ex bf was not being nice to me. I'm trying to gain admission into an
eco hons course here.......too late this year. My acads are sooooo bad. I'll
try next term.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 12, 2007)

Whats going on here?? Who are you?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome dude


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Chirag buddy don't be rude to her.Ok.

I have millions of wallpapers.Should I send them to you?


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

I want only Shahrukh and Hrithik wallpapers.......do you have high resolution?
I have large 17 inches screen not 15 inch, and it's color......so I want good quality.

You have?

And who is dude? Why welcome him and not me?


----------



## Chirag (Sep 12, 2007)

Maine kya kiya? Mein kab rude hua? Usne msg edit kiya.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

Toh message edit karna mana hai? Sorry, I didn't no. How to change then? Change will edit naa?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 19' screen not 17' and its color so I have very high resolution wallpapers.But I am from Delhi how do I send them?

Message editing is allowed don't worry.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

19 inch kyaa? Well, mine is new PC and the shop person told naa, ki 17 is big. How you got 19? I got pc few days back and now I habe reliance internet.

How will you send? and how you got 19 inc? it's possible kyaa, or are you lying?

I also have webcam.....it is Techcom, very high quality he said. how to see in it?

oops..I edited again, and again! sorry! So how to change with not edit?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

You can have even 40-50' now a days and sure 17' is not big enough for you.And yes it is possible.I got 19' trust me.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Mr. Re-incaranation of Satan, what you have just stated is a little
illogical considering the general computing trends which are presently
followed in the market today.

I'm not talking about developing countries in particular, but even when
considering the bigger markets, like that of the United States or the
European "EMEs", the most demanding professionals there, who range
from video editing professionals to CAD-CAM specialists, don't opt for
screens bigger than 30 inches. Even if they do, it would be in the form
of a plasma display which will be tunnelled via a DVI port to be used
in the computing domain.

So, your 50-60-70 inches screens are just as much a figment of your
imagination, and a part of your attempt to fool a pretentious NRI girl,
who just happens to deceive people a little every now and then for a
little fun

Have I been able to clear the clouds mon cher ami? BTW, enough
joking around. I'm Nisha, not a sex bomb, just plain typical Indian looks,
I work out a lot, and am pursuing a course in FEA at Brooklyn University.

I was recommended this site by my sis, who is sitting by me and giggling
away to glory after this revelation.

I now officially welcome myself to another forum.
(My 5567466353673rd)

So, what's up everyone?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

> how to see in it


???Well I don't have any webcam so I can't help.WHat do you use the webcam for?


> so how to change with not edit


Editing a post is allowed so stop worrying about it.

BTW I can see why your academics are not so good.

A NRI housecleaner now thats something unheard of.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, I don't clean houses. I clean souls.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyway thanks for giving 15 minutes of highly entertaining time.and whatever you clean I don't ******* care.

I am off this thread but see ye around in this forum.


----------



## nileshgr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhhahaaa   heehehhehehehhehehehe hhhooooohoohohohho

I would consider this the best post in this thread for making me laugh so badly.

LOL LOL LOL!!!!


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhhahaaa   heehehhehehehhehehehe hhhooooohoohohohho
> 
> I would consider this the best post in this thread for making me laugh so badly.
> 
> LOL LOL LOL!!!!



I'm so glad it made you laugh. Quite a departure from the usual stuff you
get, huh?

Anyways, there's some pretty slick info in here. Anyways, can't wait to
mail this entire thread to by BF.

He'll go mad laughing.


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

I think we will send her to the tech news section first. Lot of cleaning needed there.

iMav, GX, Arya, Infra, Praka get ready to run now 

Cleaning lady coming ...........


----------



## nileshgr (Sep 12, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> I'm so glad it made you laugh. Quite a departure from the usual stuff you
> get, huh?
> 
> Anyways, there's some pretty slick info in here. Anyways, can't wait to
> ...


What you mean by this? Explain?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

^^+1 Beware every geek in here the cleaning lady is out to get you.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Anyway thanks for giving 15 minutes of highly entertaining time.and whatever you clean I don't ******* care.
> 
> I am off this thread but see ye around in this forum.



See how selfish you men are? (Watch it: I'm not flaming, but citing this as an example).

As long as I was gullible, submissive and naive, I was fun to exploit. And just
when you realize that I'm as tough and tech as any male here, ready to take
anyone on, you make your way out.

Buddy, I'd definitely make friend with anyone here, and just bcoz I got a BF
doesn't mean you avoid me. I'll be as flirty as you want me to be.  Just
keep it clean.

Anyways, see you around. Oh, I'm not going to mention the name, but I
just got a PM which asks:

"FEA? what the heck is that? Some vooodooo course or some fashion
design thing? anyways...............I love plain indian looks lady, got a pic"

1. FEA - Finite Element Analysis. Don't ask me to explain. It fills up volumes.
2. I love..... - Good. But I'm not buying that. I'm a little smarter than you think. 

Love ya'll.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

what is going on here????


----------



## nileshgr (Sep 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^+1 Beware every geek in here the cleaning lady is out to get you.


Interests won't match. I am core programmer of PHP, MySQL, HTML and of course Open-Source Fan and GNU/Linux User.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

can't anyone give this person a proper welcome as we do to every new member??

welcome, JharuPochaBai (lolz... ppl think of really wierd nicks!    )


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> can't anyone give this person a proper welcome as we do to every new member??
> 
> welcome, JharuPochaBai (lolz... ppl think of really wierd nicks!    )



Infra  he/she/*** said he/she/*** will clean things, doin Finite Element Analysis (very small element - again related to cleaning  ) so we were thinking to which section to send him/her/***

Anyway infra welcomed him/her/*** officially

Welcome to Thinkdigit - is ok ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

someone will clean something using finite element analysis!!!    haha.... which model will u use??? and will u be using ansys or matlab??? 

plz send the person to every thread that has GX,Arya,Praka,iMav,me,Mac,Linux,Windows. they are  like mumbai local trainz, need immediate cleaning!!

ps: so are mods outta their jobs??  btw, don't u ppl think that real life maids are like mods!!   hehe... (jus kidding....)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like this forum need more mods but why do you want it locked?


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

WTH 

Asking her to clean threads at 10.33 night !!

JharuPochaBai went to sleep I think. Anyway funny thread lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea One of the funniest.A sexy NRI housemaid who is coming to clean your soul.hehe


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> WTH
> 
> Asking her to clean threads at 10.33 night !!
> 
> JharuPochaBai went to sleep I think. Anyway funny thread lol


actually wid GX on a satyagraha (no-flames-day) we are all bored!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

^^+100 I am missing my dose of humor today.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 12, 2007)

cool name. but whats with the monitor stuff? No further comments on that?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

doesn't she sound rather dubious??

and why's she so shocked about 19" monitors?? 19" LCD Samsung monitors are available rs. 10k onwards


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2007)

Not 19" ers.. She s shocked with the 50 inchers Devil pointed to..


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

oh! well 50" is a bit of a shocker.... 30" widescreens from Apple and Dell cost a fortune


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

Arre dudes you are not getting the right picture.I recommend reading the full thread.And she was editing the posts so you are not getting the picture.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 13, 2007)

frankly, this thread is a joke.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

i agree, thats why i'm not gonna waste time reading it entirely


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

*forums.baristanet.com/showthread.php?t=158
^dear babyji,ye forum aapko bilkul acha nahi lagega!aapki kaam keliye yaham moderators hena!chal- ooper wala link try karna!best for NRI's too


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *forums.baristanet.com/showthread.php?t=158
> ^dear babyji,ye forum aapko bilkul acha nahi lagega!aapki kaam keliye yaham moderators hena!chal- ooper wala link try karna!best for NRI's too



Who popped it and put you in-charge?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 13, 2007)

ppl ppl grow up..

cant u see by such a joking name "jharupochabai" that this id is fake and its a guy ..not a gal..so stop running behind him  and trading ur no ....


----------



## din (Sep 13, 2007)

@esumitkumar

All know that  LOL, we were making fun of him / her from yesterday


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 13, 2007)

haha...wat a thread.....


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

u think someone's so foolish so as to exchange nos.?? (i hope no one has already done it already)

the really really stupid, dumb, weasel brain indicating username as well as the extremely desperate sounding signature is a clr give away that it is a guy


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 13, 2007)

Come on now

its a spam and nothing else here

Mods lock this thread


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 13, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> u think someone's so foolish so as to exchange nos.?? (i hope no one has already done it already)
> 
> the really really stupid, dumb, weasel brain indicating username as well as the extremely desperate sounding signature is a clr give away that it is a guy


  Make that a transexual with male organs. Happy kiddo?  [Digit, please excuse the refined language there.]  -


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like an old member come up with new acccount.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 13, 2007)

@JharuPochaBai

how much for JharuPocha for a mnth ???? cuz my bai just left the job ..so looking for a new bai ....and also tell the location


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 13, 2007)

Waah kya thread hai .. bas samajh nahin aa raha kown kis se maje le raha hai ...  lage raho .... lage raho ...


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

What a useless thread.....


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2007)

The posts of JharuPochabai remind me of someone who was banned recently.. Dunno whether its a he/she/***


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

yes another episode... the shaalu sharma was really entertaining.. 
this is boring...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> Waah kya thread hai .. bas samajh nahin aa raha kown kis se maje le raha hai ...  lage raho .... lage raho ...



Yea that pretty much sums up the situation.Lols.Lage raho.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 13, 2007)

Okies dudes and dudelettes, a nifty question.....

Would it be a bad decision if somebody bought the 650i chipset motherboard,
or is it really worthwhile to spend more and get the 680i chipset?

Anyone with some valuable insights?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a hardware section and we have some very good hardware experts there.SO maybe you should try the hardware section.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 13, 2007)

ooops........you're right. For a change, of course.


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 13, 2007)

is that u QUIZ_MASTER aka AASHWIN aka SHAALU_SHARMA


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 13, 2007)

> is that u QUIZ_MASTER aka AASHWIN aka SHAALU_SHARMA


ROFL    the shaalu sharma episode..cant stop laughing ..


----------



## SockCucker (Sep 13, 2007)

Shaalu was a character in a Tamil incest story which I had read long time back.
Brings me fond memories of outstanding perversion.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone Lock This Thread.

Now Who Is This 
 ????(I hope this is not an anagram)


----------



## Chirag (Sep 13, 2007)

New Character Hey don't lock this thread so soon. Me having fun


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 13, 2007)

SockCucker said:
			
		

> Shaalu was a character in a Tamil incest story which I had read long time back.
> Brings me fond memories of outstanding perversion.


   Excuse me? Do I know you? And who asked for your opinion?  Mods, please take a look at this guy's post. (I'm assuming it's a him, as I'm sure a female wouldn't be perverted enough to enjoy incest stories).  SockCucker........nicely interchanged letters btw. Can someone tell me who the mod is in here? I want to report this post.


----------



## SockCucker (Sep 13, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Do I know you? And who asked for your opinion?  Mods, please take a look at this guy's post. (I'm assuming it's a him, as I'm sure a female wouldn't be perverted enough to enjoy incest stories).  SockCucker........nicely interchanged letters btw. Can someone tell me who the mod is in here? I want to report this post.



Why did that offend you madam? I just said what I like. Did I say something
to you?

Anybody can say anything here.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

This is not funny anymore.
I bet this bai and that cuckor is one and the same person.


----------



## SockCucker (Sep 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> This is not funny anymore.
> I bet this bai and that cuckor is one and the same person.




How did you conclude that?


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Sep 13, 2007)

SockCucker said:
			
		

> How did you conclude that?


  Ok, I've had enough. I came to have little fun, but looks like that doesn't suit your tastes.  I'm reporting this entire thread to the mods. Let's see who's right and who's wrong.  I changed my attitude and asked questions politely, but that didn't stop you all from making fun, huh?  And now some psycho comes around and talks about perverted fantasies, and that's me, eh?  Reporting this flaming against me. Let's see what works out. I'll be reporting The_Devil_Himself, especially.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

WTFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!

What's wrong with everyone.Suddenly I feel I am the only sane guy here.please prove me wrong.........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

Go on and do it.
Yes lets see what works out.
BTW thanks again for giving some entertaining time in this rather boring afternoon.


----------



## SockCucker (Sep 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Go on and do it.
> Yes lets see what works out.
> BTW thanks again for giving some entertaining time in this rather boring afternoon.



Second you.......

Ya man.........I joined today and started checkin' out this place........
came across this rather cheezy thread and wanted to have some fun...

B!tch has got some problem with me.........

Go ahead. I'm so scared......


----------

